# something protruding



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

i was looking in my tank lastnight and i seen this protruding out of my cichlid back area not sure if he is trying to breed with my other smaller cichlids or what but maybe somebopdy can tell me what it is thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It looks like a prolapsed rectum.

It may resolve on it's own, but adding epsom salt will sometimes help things along. (1 cup per 100G - dissolve it in tank water first!)

It may be due to blockage.

Kim


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

It looks like your fish has hemorrhoids. Try some preparation H, lol. Just kidding, epson salt will probably help and if your feeding large pellets to your fish, i would stop. Feed only flakes for a while and reduce feedings in order to limit its bowell movements.


----------



## sublimerjm (Nov 26, 2007)

Mine was had the same thing a couple weeks ago, I wasn't even sure how to describe what it was. I treated the tank with some melafix and a couple days later he seemed fine. been doing well since.


----------

